# PAR light meter apps for smartphones.



## ulyssis (Aug 12, 2015)

Anybody have any experience with these light meter apps for smartphones?

Looking for something to measure light before I commit to the light setup in my custom build. 

I have an iPhone 6 if that matters due to the image sensor. I'm assuming that's what it used to measure.


----------



## MangoMonster (May 8, 2015)

If I'm not mistaken, these apps measure light for photography but par is different. Par measures how much of the light radiation is actually useful to plants. Brightness in terms of photography is very different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

lux meters for phones are not PAR meters but they can still be useful for getting quantification so long as everything is measured with the same phone, but its hard to tell what that means if you are trying to compare to numbers you find elsewhere. You can use some rough conversions to try to get an idea.


----------

